
A network of homes for Nomads - victormier
Http://www.nomadnest.org
======
jaimelopezf
This project looks awesome. I´m a digital nomad from Canary Island, and I
really like it. What I like is to go to cities and have everything ready to
start with the good and important things from the city.

------
alefragua
Cool and inspiring project. I feel so jealous about have such a wonderful
experience!

------
josemmg
Kudos for all the team for such a great idea!

------
javiertoledo
Awesome!

------
juanazo
This is a wonderful idea!

